# Molly saved the day



## Dennis (Oct 16, 2016)

HB
Saturday morning I had a doe coming in to some white oaks I stood up and got ready. It took a while for it to get to me and I had time to think about how to do this. As it came close I though let's make a conscious effort and not just fling a arrow like I have done before. I'm thinking go thru your shot sequence Draw, Anchor, Aim, Release.  So I start to draw and the dang ARROW comes off the string!!!!!  I grab it in mid air put it back on the string and FLUNG ONE!!!
I sat down and thought that was ugly and I'm fixing to find out how good my tracking dog is. I shot my judo to where the deer was standing so i would have a spot to start and went to get the dog. I put Molly on the track she started tracking and went right to it. It went a couple hundred yards and there's no way I would have found her with out Molly. I got her cut up and In the meat sack while fighting the dog and headed to camp. There's nothing like s good dog.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice job, owner and dog!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 16, 2016)

Well done and congrats sir!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 16, 2016)

Good job Molly. You to Dennis.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 16, 2016)

Congrats Dennis


----------



## Southern Cyote (Oct 16, 2016)

Congrats! That is a fine-looking hound


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 16, 2016)

Happy ending. Glad to see it work out fine.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 16, 2016)

Good job Dennis, and Molly.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 16, 2016)

Good job Dennis and Dawg!!RC


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats to you and Molly!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations on the deer and a fine tracking dog!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 17, 2016)

well done Molly and congrat dennis


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations Buddy!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 18, 2016)

Good deal Dennis...and Molly.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 23, 2016)

Good ole Molly


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 29, 2016)

Way to go buddy, good story too!


----------

